# Confused! advice on subwoofer



## Chord (Jan 17, 2009)

:help:Hi!

I need a new subwoofer!! I have run Kef eggs with a Kef PSW2000 Unfortunately the sub has stopped working so I need a new one!

I have the following set up

Room size 11 Feet W x 25 feet long by 8 feet high although the seating area is confined to half this length.

My listening is split approx 50/50 music/movies

My budget is approx $600

I am currently housebound so need to order without listening first

The sub must be wife friendly!!
i.e. not much bigger than a cubic foot internal volume

I have read through the excellent test data from Ilkka but am now more confused than ever!. Whilst I understand room dynamics are important and hearing is subjective I would welcome any advice 

I had a shortlist of the following

SVS SB12 Plus
BK XLS300
Veladyne CHT10

Can anyone give any help?? Advice welcome

Thanks


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Chris and welcome to the Shack... :T

A foot cubed? That is awfully small. If you could stretch a bit to the PB10-NSD, it's less money and a dynamite little sub. The PB12-NSD would be even more awesome and right in your price range, but a bit larger.


----------



## Chord (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Sonnie,

Thanks for the input:T

However, I am in Europe (rooms are smaller here) and the PB-10 is not available here! and, as the wife has seen the pictures in the 'Mouse that roared' article comparing the PB12-NSD with the SB12-Plus - so I have just ordered a SB12 Plus which should arrive on tuesday :bigsmile:

I look forward to seeing how this small miracle performs - Whatever happens it is sure to be better than the Kef it is replacing!!


Thanks again


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats! Let us know how it works out for you. 

I have heard that sub when it was first introduced... it is admirable and will hopefully serve your purpose.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Let us know how you like the speaker. Welcome, by the way. Have fun, Dennis


----------



## Chord (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks foe Welcome guys,

I will certainly update you with my experience - although I am no expert!

I actually thought the PB12NSD was a better choice but a bit of compromise with the better half is sometimes necessary!! 

The SB12plus does get good reviews by most users and forums so I will post my experience - Iwas recommended in some forums to buy velodyne product but the products were abit outside my budget - Has the forum ever considered a league table with leagues based on sub volume? 

Possibly controversal I guess!!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have never heard of league tables. :huh:


----------



## Chord (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Sonnie,

Probably a english term! Basically just a table with performance results. So for example if the criteria for a table were for example _Small subwoofers with an internal volume of 1.5 cubic feet maximum _ you then list performance/points with the best performer being at the top! 

Just like the soccer tables!

Obviously there is a bit of work involved but once established it gives a very simple x reference between items of a similar class.

Controversial for a judgement to be made I guess but as long as the points criteria on performance are correct and consistant difficult to argue with.

As a Noob there is masses of data and discussion in forums with some forums or forum members obvioulsy having favorites:devil:

Really I guess what people are looking for is Independant data in a user friendly and easy to understand format!! 

For example Ilkka's data is superb but if you are not familiar with intrepretting data could be a little intimidating!! 

If I take my example as I cannot get out to listen as I am currently housebound - My criteria were ''Wife friendly' i.e. 1.5 cubic feet max first you must do a lot of leg work to work out what fits this criteria - then when you have identified candidates you find if you go some forums you will get recommended a particular manufacturers product! 

Magazines generally support their main advertisers particularly when it comes to annual awards!!

If nothing else discussion over which performance criteria should be used could instigate some lively debate!!

so for example subwoofer class could be as a wild stab micro, small, medium, large etc and could be broken down into two sub tables 1. Normal man 2. Money no object. There seems broad agreement on the important performance tests so you could have a performance section to include finish quality and workmanship then a features element i.e on board room eq etc when the elements are added together you get a total score but can still see the total performance score as an individual as features can sometimes give a misleading total points score.

I have some audio background as the company I work for has manufactured high end audio cable for some well known companies (Conidentiality prevents disclosure) However that is definately a subject for another forum:hide:

I manufacturers would not like a league approx as in involves some elements of judgement where as Ilkka's tests are pure performance measurements?

Intrested in your thoughts!!


----------



## Chord (Jan 17, 2009)

Well!

Just received my SB12 Plus and unpacked it. First impressions are that it is a good looking piece of kit and is very well packed for transit!

Also, from a wife viewpoint it is not very much larger than the Kef unit it replaces:T

On plugging in and spinning up the opening scenes of fellowship of the ring it is immediately noticable that this is a level above the Kef.

I have no equipment to set up so will have to do this by 'ear' however, first impressions v good!


----------

